# Windy condition tips/tricks



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

What’s going on my Microskiff Brothern!
Today’s fishing question has to do with the wind. Down here in south Texas this time of the year you’re almost always going to be fishing with a 15-25 SSE wind. I spend about 95% of my time fishing the Laguna Madre so I alway have the choice of fishing the Eastern side of the Laguna, but that really narrows down my fishing area. If I set up a drift I’ll blow over the flat extremely fast. I’ll usually end up out of the boat doing some wading around the spoils and such but I was wondering if anyone has any tips or tricks that may help with battling the wind? Thank you all for your input it is really appreciated.


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

I would say if you drift fish try a drift sock. Not sure what type of boat or fishing you have going. Assuming you are north of the land cut in deeper waters. Some more info and will try to answer better.


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

I'll usually use my pole anchor and work one area at a time. Pull it up drift a bit then set it back down.


----------



## Derek Radtke (Feb 24, 2018)

Pudldux said:


> I would say if you drift fish try a drift sock. Not sure what type of boat or fishing you have going. Assuming you are north of the land cut in deeper waters. Some more info and will try to answer better.


I fish from the JFK to nine mile hole depending on the conditions. I fish out of a banshee extreme. I prefer to sight fish but with a stiff wind the water getting a little churned up. When the forecast calls for 15-25 I tend to stay around night hawk area due to the protection. I need to figure out how to navigate the east shoreline so I can get down around the meadows and Yarbrough when it’s windy. This is my first boat and I’ve been slowly exploring the Laguna over the past year.


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

I’m not super familiar with that area I fish the llm. My only advise is time on the water. The beauty of Texas is the shallow water allows you to escape the big open bays in a small skiff. I’m sure you know this already but spend some time not fishing. When you have a calmish day with clear water do some searching. Also watch what other boats similar to yours are doing. You will become a better fisherman using your eyes instead of a gps.


----------



## OED (Feb 26, 2019)

Power-Pole Drift Paddles will slow your drift


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Don't fish that part of the world, but do also run a Banshee Extreme.
Here in NC I try to hide fish the lee side of creeks & bays.
Do a lot of sight casting. Ladder is optional ... ICM


----------



## Tailwaters (Apr 9, 2019)

Fishing is high winds can be tough but also productive. Fish don't seam to be as spooky on those windy days. The old times in my side of the country would tie a 5 gal bucked to a rope and throw it over board. Basically a cheep drift sock. Personally I don't do much drift fishing. If I can't get out of it in the marsh a lot of times I'll find an exposed cove that catches the most wind and waves. The bait tends to pushed up into these spots. I'll anchor within casting distance of the shore line. Since the wind is at your back you can make long cast. live bait, gulp jigs or a gold Aqua Dream spoon seam to work best for me in these conditions. Like most, I prefer sight fishing but a lot of times you just have to make the best of the conditions. Oh and these coves I mention are along the marsh, not a sandy beach.


----------

